# Garlic- Testosterone increaser?



## court (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey I recently read in this months issue of "FLEX" they say that if you take around 4mg of garlic that it will act as a natural testosterone inreaser? has anyone tried this or know anymore info on the topic Im thinking of doing it , thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2003)

If your using a high protein diet, I have read about this too. I use garlic powder in my food for flavoring anyway


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 29, 2003)

shit.......STOP READING FLEX AND MUSCLE AND FICTION!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 29, 2003)

pick up a Muscular Development instead to get the "low down" on roids!!~~~


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

wow, it helps testos too? Cool! I was only doing it to keep the vampires away...


----------



## Par Deus (Jul 31, 2003)

J Nutr. 2001 Aug;131(8):2150-6.  Related Articles, Links  


Garlic supplementation increases testicular testosterone and decreases plasma corticosterone in rats fed a high protein diet.

Oi Y, Imafuku M, Shishido C, Kominato Y, Nishimura S, Iwai K.

Laboratory of Nutrition Chemistry, Faculty of Home Economics, Kobe Women's University, Suma-ku, Kobe 654-8585, Japan. oi@suma.kobe-wu.ac.jp

The effects of garlic supplementation on protein metabolism were investigated by measuring testis testosterone and plasma corticosterone in rats fed diets with different protein levels. In Experiment 1, rats were fed experimental diets with different protein levels (40, 25 or 10 g/100 g casein) with or without 0.8 g/100 g garlic powder. After 28 d of feeding, testosterone contents in the testis were significantly higher and plasma corticosterone concentrations were significantly lower in rats fed 40 and 25% casein diets with garlic powder than in those fed the same diets without garlic powder. Urinary excretion of 17-ketosteroid (an index of testosterone), nitrogen balance and hepatic arginase activity were significantly higher in rats fed the 40% casein diet with garlic powder than in the 40% casein controls. In Experiment 2, the effect of diallyldisulfide (a major volatile sulfur-containing compound in garlic) on the secretion of luteinizing hormone (LH) from the pituitary gland, which regulates testosterone production in the testis, was investigated in anesthetized rats. Plasma LH concentration increased dose dependently after administration of diallyldisulfide (P < 0.01, r = 0.558). These results suggest that dietary supplementation with 0.8 g/100 g garlic alters hormones associated with protein anabolism by increasing testicular testosterone and decreasing plasma corticosterone in rats fed a high protein diet.

PMID: 11481410 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

I love garlic powder on my meats, even on rice.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

thanks per  deus for the science references - I in fact knew about garlic's link to testos and have been taking it twice daily in supplimental form for 6 months for that effect as well as the anti-ox effect.  I also add in fresh stuff in just about anything I cook in massive quantities. So far - no vampires either...


----------



## Par Deus (Jul 31, 2003)

The anti-oxidant/REDOX stuff is what I really like about garlic (and sulphur containing compounds, in general)


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jul 31, 2003)

Now foods makes a good odor controlled garlic


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> Now foods makes a good odor controlled garlic


And I bet you just happen to have some in stock!
LMAO!! j/k Mike!


----------

